# parking for mothers with babies/pregnant moms



## mamaofthreecats (Aug 17, 2006)

I just wanted to say that its really awesome that here in NC we have mother and mother-to-be parking. there was no such thing when i was growing up in michigan. i think grocery stores that do that deserve a high five.


----------



## gamecaco4 (Sep 15, 2006)

I have only seen 2 places that offer "stork" parking. One is in my town (in Michigan







) at Felpausch and another was in Lansing, but I dont remember the store. I was just telling my sister yesterday that the mall we went to needed some because *DANG* that was a long walk to the door.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

We don't have any in my area of CO, I was eyeing all senior parking at the store the other day and really wanting to park there.


----------



## MelMel (Nov 9, 2002)

we have expectant mother parking at Topps and some Giant Eagles (grocery stores) around here...NE Ohio.

they really need to make it for moms WITH kids....i didnt mind the extra walking when i needed the excersise while pregnant, but now i would like to avoid all those backing up cars and rolling carts with my 2 little ones trying to dart about.

still, i really dont mind, and am happy to save those spots for someone else who may need them more


----------



## hellyaellen (Nov 8, 2005)

oh i love those.

the ones at my kroger say "new and expectant moms only" and hey ds is only a year old (not eeven till tuesday).

the ones at w-mart say "expectant moms only"

what i'd REALLY like to see is ones that say something like "caregiver parking only" and more of them. so that the mom w/3 kids none of whom are "new" anymore or the person taking their elderly neighbor shopping, or even a babysitter who just isn't as used to keeping up w/kids can use them.

oh and can we please get some buggy racks up at the front of the lane because really how convinient is it to have to go halfway down the lane to put the buggy in its designated return are?


----------



## Aguazul (Sep 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamaofthreecats* 
I just wanted to say that its really awesome that here in NC we have mother and mother-to-be parking. there was no such thing when i was growing up in michigan. i think grocery stores that do that deserve a high five.

That is so cool!







Here, I've only ever seen the handicapped parking spaces. It would be awesome to have parking for mamas-to-be and mamas of little ones.


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

they ahve them in tx too, and at the px's over here....

some of the german stores have them too


----------



## lilgsmommy (Jun 21, 2004)

We have a few places like that around here. Babys r Us has ecpectant mom parking, and the 2 malls have "Family Parking" for expectant moms and moms with kids............cept at the mall...single guys in thier sports cars seem to think it is funny when they park there







:


----------



## mamaofthreecats (Aug 17, 2006)

dudes with sporty cars like to ride on my tail when i'm driving, even though the "baby on board" sticker is on there. its a good thing i don't act on my rage against those guys!!!!







:


----------



## Aridel (Apr 25, 2004)

Some stores around here have the expectant mother parking as well. I think the best way to get more places to have it is probably to bring attention to it - write to a local paper about how considerate it is to have it, write to a store that doesn't have it about starting it etc.


----------



## MikoMum (Jan 4, 2006)

I can probably name 5 stores that have them near here (in a small non-progressive city). I love them! I actually prefer the ones that say expectant moms/ moms with small children.







Several of the small boutique stores that I love were actually located out of main traffic/mall type areas specifically so parents wouldn't have a hassle getting their wee ones to and from the store. They have little play areas too (and I love the fact that they remember me when I come in!)







:

Stacy


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

We have a few expectant mom spaces at our local mall, and it's wonderfully helpful. They're the second space back from the door...apparently the elderly get first billing, as it should be, IMO.









One day, I had to go to the mall for something, and was just about to pull in to the spot when this 18 year old kid in a convertible whipped in to the spot and jumped out of the car. I pulled up behind him (blocking him in), got my 20 weeks pregnant self out of the car, and walked up to his car saying,

Me: "Excuse me? May I ask how far along you are? Because you're not even showing!"
Him: "What?!"
Me: "Well, you must either be pregnant, or not have a clue what 'Expectant Mother' means, because I'm sure you wouldn't have purposefully taken that spot away from someone who could actually use it, would you?"
Him: "Umm...oh...uh....no ma'am."








The ma'am comment kinda chapped me, since I'm only about 2 or 3 years older than this kid, but I guess when you're slinging a baby on your hip and pregnant with another one, and have two additional booster seats in the car, "ma'am" is a given.









Normally I would have just dropped it and parked elsewhere, but I'm high risk and have to seriously limit my mobility, plus DD3 is 16 pounds now and with the new one in utero constricting my lungs, it's getting tough to lug her around an entire store/parking lot! Plus, the extra hormones, you know?


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

Good for you standing up for yourself! Not only the extra physical work but steaming over it would have wrecked my health in that situation.

I have only seen these at our Westfields (malls) but maybe I haven't been looking for them! They don't have them at the grocery but parking's pretty good there anyway. I can't wait to use the spots at the mall, ever since I realized I get to use them now! And I'll actually have to go to the mall more than 3X a year, considering I've gone once before school started (work clothes every fall!) and already once for some shirts to work with the bigger tummy/boobs... but not enough since I'm barely showing.

I do love that one natural parenting store in our area is totally off the beaten track so it's easy to get to, and the other, well, the driving there is crazy but the parking is pretty good... sometimes mad crowded. But pretty safe at least!

I should write to my favorite places that don't have these spots and request them... play up how it would gain them visits from mothers who are looking to buy things for a new baby...


----------



## JustJamie (Apr 24, 2006)

The only place they have them here (Darmstadt, Germany) is at the TMC. And those two spots are incredibly difficult to get your car in/out of, because of a strategically placed tree.

Honestly, though, whenever I do see them, like back in the States, I don't park in them. By the time I was uncomfortable enough in my pregnancy to not want to walk that far, I was on bedrest; since my DD was born, I still don't see a need - I carry her, or hold her hand while she walks.

I'd rather leave the spot for a pregnant mom juggling two or three toddlers.


----------



## aisraeltax (Jul 2, 2005)

there are a few grocery stores that do that here too but its not by store. The Shaw's in Windham, NH has such a parkign space but not Salem or Derry, NH (neighboring towns).







:


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

They are at a lot of places here, but I rarely use them. I figure, I'm in good enough shape, only have the one babe, and she's usually in the sling, so we're okay. My DH, on the other hand, thinks that's one of the perks of having a kid.







But even he usually only uses them at places with numerous spots. Like IKEA, that place has got like 3 rows of "parent" parking. It's great.

Even when I was pregnant I felt guilty about taking that spot when I wasn't completely uncomfortable. Leave it for someone who needs it more, you know?

We did go to Costco one day and took advantage of the baby parking. After we were done shopping, and back in the car giving DD a little snack for the road, a couple who obviously hadn't looked at the spot besides the vacancy pulled in. (In the obligatory convertible, of course.) But I was completely taken aback, when after spotting us with DD, then looking at the signs in front of the spots, they got back in their car and drove to another spot!


----------



## mama2toomany (Oct 17, 2005)

Last time I went to the mall my dh was going to park in the parent parking.. because I am just huge and waddleing everywhere now.. Some guy with a convertable and no kids whipped into the spot right before we did... we parked next to it.. my dh actually said "wow are you pregnant? Or is the kid in your trunk"?


----------



## vermont mom (Jun 1, 2006)

Our coop has "Parking for Shoppers with Young Children" and "Parking for Elderly Shoppers" and "Parking for Shoppers with Disabilities".

One year on April 1st, someone put out additional signs all over the lot, saying "Parking for Shoppers (fill in the blank with various special groups - I don't remember, could've been Chinese, Gay and Lesbian, Addicted to Chocolate, you get the idea).

At first we were surprised/confused and then we laaaughed....


----------



## Kerry (Aug 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vermont mom* 
One year on April 1st, someone put out additional signs all over the lot, saying "Parking for Shoppers (fill in the blank with various special groups - I don't remember, could've been Chinese, Gay and Lesbian, Addicted to Chocolate

That's funny. I know where I will be on March 31st around 11:30pm!


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Every store should have these imo but the only place I've seen any were in Battle Creek, MI. At the mall.


----------



## gamecaco4 (Sep 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Every store should have these imo but the only place I've seen any were in Battle Creek, MI. At the mall.

They have them at Lakeview Square? I have never noticed them. Ive only been there twice since I got pregnant, though. That place is always packed, parking wise.


----------



## hairstylist (Oct 27, 2006)

We have parking place for "Moms to Be" and "Moms With Little Ones" parking here in Texarkana Texas. But only in one shopping center that has Old Navy, Rue 21, TJ Maxx, Goodys, and Bed Bath and Beyond.

But the only parking places are by Goodys. They could have placed them all throughout the parking lot. But at least I cant complain if I plan on shopping at Goodys


----------



## churchofdisco (Jul 27, 2005)

i wish there were more of the "moms with small children" spaces. i don't think i've ever actually seen one of those, just expectant mother ones...but i never really felt like i needed upclose parking when i was pregnant, but now that i have two kids under two i would MUCH appreciate the closer parking, especially when it decides to start raining cats and dogs just before you have to go out to the car.


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

I've seen a few here in Michigan. At the Kroger in the next town they have pregnant parking. At a mall in Jackson they have pregnant mamas and infants under 1 year parking. At Ikea in Canton they have family parking. I think that's all I've seen. I've used the family parking at Ikea, but never the others- I leave them for others who need them more than I.


----------



## AutumnMama (Jan 2, 2004)

We have one grocery store here that has those spots. I definitely wish they all had it!

Though people around here don't seem to pay too much attention to it, I've seen one guy park his company SUV there, and an older couple (not that old, but they definitely didn't have any little kids with them).
That's pretty frustrating when you're trying to find a decent parking space with 3 little ones in the car!


----------



## Jazzmin (Jun 29, 2006)

We have them here in Bloomington at the Marsh. Usually college kids park in them.
When I lived in Ft. Wayne they had them at another local grocer and it stirred up some controversy. Many people were appalled that they would give a mother special parking. As a result teh signs were pretty much disregarded.

Personally, I could care less about special parking for pregnant women or women with children. I just park wherever and walk.


----------



## carolhagan (Oct 21, 2006)

Ikea has "Family Parking" and a lot of it, not just one or two parking spots.


----------



## lilliansmom (Nov 2, 2006)

Our babies r us has expectant mother parking but that is the only place I have seen it! I think there should defiantly be expectant mother/new baby parking at ever grocery store….and everywhere else for that matter. Family parking would be great to!


----------



## vanessab23 (Nov 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gamecaco4* 
I have only seen 2 places that offer "stork" parking. One is in my town (in Michigan







) at Felpausch and another was in Lansing, but I dont remember the store. I was just telling my sister yesterday that the mall we went to needed some because *DANG* that was a long walk to the door.

I know of a market here that offers "stork parking" but supposedly you have to "register" at customer service.









what gets me is when the handicapped spots are full and they park in stork parking. I can't park in handicapped when stork is full, so why can you????







:

more "family" parking would be great....


----------



## greenwoman2006 (Feb 1, 2006)

I love this idea! I am going to see if I can get some of these parking spaces for mamas in Oregon!


----------



## carolhagan (Oct 21, 2006)

I agree. There needs to be more family parking. My oldest son is autistic and likes to run away from me in the parking lot. If we don't get a parking spot close up he sometimes can't take the sensory stimulation of the great big parking lot and will have a huge meltdown in the middle of the road. I know that technically I could get handicap parking placard, but I think I would feel guilty using it. So, family parking would be great.


----------



## monkeys4mama (Apr 25, 2006)

Not very many stores here have this option, but I totally love the ones that do. When I was pregnant, plus going around w/ a toddler, it was a g*dsend to have these parking places and not have to find a spot way out in the boonies and trudge through slush and snow and all that. A big cheer for any business that has this.


----------



## fek&fuzz (Jun 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vanessab23* 
I know of a market here that offers "stork parking" but supposedly you have to "register" at customer service.









what gets me is when the handicapped spots are full and they park in stork parking. *I can't park in handicapped when stork is full, so why can you????*







:

more "family" parking would be great....

(bold mine) Because they have an actual, certified disability. Pregnancy is not a disability, is it?

I wonder if those towns that have these ever consider that father's might be out with their small children. Why not just "Parents with small children" spaces. But why stop there, why not "Obese people" spaces. Or, "Just played some football with my pals and I'm in pain" spaces. Or, "I just worked a 12 hour shift in the ER and can barely stand" spaces. Or, "I'm really important and in a super hurry so I need to park close to the store" spaces.


----------



## lilliansmom (Nov 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greenwoman2006* 
I love this idea! I am going to see if I can get some of these parking spaces for mamas in Oregon!

That is a great idea! I am going to do some research for CA.


----------



## DvlDg (Sep 4, 2006)

In Attleboro/North Attleboro, Mass there's a Babies R Us with expectant mother parking. And at Stop & Shop(grocery store) there's "Customers with infants' parking. I ove the way that its worded. Not mom, but customers. I've taken advantage of it when I was babysitting for my friend. I needed to go into the store real quick those spots can help. I've only used them if I was in a hurry though.


----------



## kgurrl (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm in Canada and I discovered the stork parking spaces while pregnant with my second child (2003) and let me tell you, with my third child I was a month overdue and really appreciated that parking! We have them here at every grocery store I go to and probably malls although I usually try to avoid those.


----------



## TinyFrog (Jan 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fek&fuzz* 
(bold mine) Because they have an actual, certified disability. Pregnancy is not a disability, is it?

I wonder if those towns that have these ever consider that father's might be out with their small children. Why not just "Parents with small children" spaces. But why stop there, why not "Obese people" spaces. Or, "Just played some football with my pals and I'm in pain" spaces. Or, "I just worked a 12 hour shift in the ER and can barely stand" spaces. Or, *"I'm really important and in a super hurry so I need to park close to the store"* spaces.









I've seen one very similiar to this one. It was a grocery store and had the regualr handicapped, but also a few others and one was for the "I'm in too big of a hurry to park further away" space. I thought it was pretty funny actually.


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

"Parents of young children" parking would be really nice. Yeah they have two "stork parking" spots at the wal mart but thats it. So what do you do when you are me and you have a 17 month old and a 6 month old and its busy and raining/snowing/cold and you are forced to park a million freaking miles from the door? ( Make your DH do the shopping if you're lucky enough to have one....that's what I did...







: ) But even when I do come along which is 99% of the time, it would be nice to have closer parking.


----------



## cuttiebearmom (Oct 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fek&fuzz* 

But why stop there, why not "Obese people" spaces. Or, "Just played some football with my pals and I'm in pain" spaces. Or, "I just worked a 12 hour shift in the ER and can barely stand" spaces. Or, "I'm really important and in a super hurry so I need to park close to the store" spaces.

Exactly what I was thinking. Someone is going to have to park away from the store and nobody seems to want it to be them









Sometimes keeping things simpler is better, imagine the lawsuits that someone could come up with in our lawsuit crazy country because their 'disability' was not covered in the newly categorized parking spaces







:.

I have a younger brother with Downs-Syndrome who likes to walk at a turtle pace and I've spent 15 minutes getting through a parking lot on more than on occassion with him and my 2 girls. Not a big deal, just something you have to realize may happen.

Peace & Love


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

The mall here has had the pregnant/parents with young children signs for over 5 years. They are very well respected(any time I've been there anyhow). I have used them on occassion, if there was an open one.

We have 3 main entrances to the mall and there are spots at each entrance next to the handicapped ones.

There are plenty of spots open near the mall that are not for specific groups of people. Nobody can complain that they have to park far away unless those spots are full.

there is also 1 section of the parking lot where people who are in a rush park. They are the spots closest to the mall and most of the time are people getting prescriptions or running into the post office.

I think walmart has the signs but I can't remember. Superstore doesn't and I don't know about any of the other stores here.


----------



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

fek&fuzz

We have those spots all over the place here (I'm in Ontario), or I guess I should say, all over the places where I tend to shop. I don't think I've ever used one. Yeah, it's inconvenient to walk across the parking lot with two little kids to return the cart when you're 8 months pg, but I always worry that there will be someone worse off than I am -- pg mom with preterm labour problems who had to go to the store to get something, or a mom with 6 kids, 8.5 m pg with twins... and I would feel badly for taking the space from them. Also, the spots are usually close to the store where traffic is heavier while I am getting the kids in & out of the vehicle, and I'm more likely to get a spot right next to the cart return if I park far away from the store than if I park in one of those spots, which aren't always right by a cart return. But I'm lucky to have the option to go shopping in the morning when it is pretty quiet.


----------



## Unoppressed MAMA Q (Jun 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JustJamie* 
The only place they have them here (Darmstadt, Germany) is at the TMC. And those two spots are incredibly difficult to get your car in/out of, because of a strategically placed tree.

Honestly, though, whenever I do see them, like back in the States, I don't park in them. By the time I was uncomfortable enough in my pregnancy to not want to walk that far, I was on bedrest; since my DD was born, I still don't see a need - I carry her, or hold her hand while she walks.

I'd rather leave the spot for a pregnant mom juggling two or three toddlers.

that's me! i never really 'got' the spots until i had a 18 month old and a 27 month old.


----------

